# dhcpcd: eth1: ignoring packet with xid [SOLVED]

## engineermdr

My logs are getting filled with messages like:

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 20 19:30:18 [dhcpcd] eth1: ignoring packet with xid -2092350366 as it's not ours (853869359)
> 
> Aug 20 19:30:18 [dhcpcd] eth1: ignoring packet with xid -1241645313 as it's not ours (853869359)
> 
>                 - Last output repeated twice -
> ...

 

Is this normal?  Couldn't find much with a search on this message.Last edited by engineermdr on Fri Aug 31, 2007 4:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## didymos

Uberlord, Creator of dhcpcd, we summon thee...<insert goofy pseudo-latin chant here>

----------

## engineermdr

 :Confused:  After a forced reboot due to a power outage, I am no longer getting these messages.

----------

## didymos

 *mdr wrote:*   

> I am no longer getting these messages.

 

Well, that's good since it appears the devs no longer hear our posts.    :Wink: 

----------

## UberLord

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Uberlord, Creator of dhcpcd, we summon thee...<insert goofy pseudo-latin chant here>

 

LOL   :Laughing: 

I don't read the forums as much as I used to, so replies are a bit laggier

----------

## UberLord

 *mdr wrote:*   

> My logs are getting filled with messages like:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Aug 20 19:30:18 [dhcpcd] eth1: ignoring packet with xid -2092350366 as it's not ours (853869359)
> 
> Aug 20 19:30:18 [dhcpcd] eth1: ignoring packet with xid -1241645313 as it's not ours (853869359)
> ...

 

I wouldn't say it's normal.

What happens is this. We create a DHCP packet with the xid bit being a fairly random number. Now, this xid uniquely identifies the DHCP packet for this transaction. When a DHCP server responds, it uses the same xid to show that the response is the for same transaction. So if they're different then they are ignored. So at most you should see the message once or maybe twice at a push. I only see this when I run multiple DHCP clients on the same machine, or another box on the same network segment does a DHCP request too.

----------

## didymos

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *didymos wrote:*   Uberlord, Creator of dhcpcd, we summon thee...<insert goofy pseudo-latin chant here> 
> 
> LOL  
> 
> I don't read the forums as much as I used to, so replies are a bit laggier

 

Yeah, it's just that you seem to have a knack for posting to a dhcp-related thread not too long after I have (within a day or so), so I figured I'd give it a shot.  Of course, since I was specifically trying to get that result, it didn't work.  I shouldn't have said anything, though. Now I can't go around claiming to have mystical dev-summoning powers.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## UberLord

I dunno ..... I did post here after all  :Wink: 

----------

## engineermdr

Sadly, the messages are back.  They started again immediately after the first occurence of 

```
dhcpcd[4619]: eth1: renewing lease of ...
```

So from your description, it sounds like my ISP's dhcp server is sending me bogus responses after I renew.

----------

## UberLord

Possibly. It could also be a bug in dhcpcd. I see from your log output you're probably running 3.0.x, try 3.1.5

----------

## engineermdr

OK, I'm giving it a try.  So far so good.  I even forced a renew with -n.  But I'll have to wait a day or two just to be sure.

----------

## engineermdr

Two days later and still no more xid messages.  Looks good enough to call solved.

Thanks everyone for the help.

----------

